# Can Am bite jacket



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Does anyone own a Can Am bite jacket.

They are a Canadian firm I believe.

Any thoughts/opinions or information about their jackets ?

They seem cheaper than many places.

Thanks in advance.

Gary


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey Gary, 
In another thread (bite suit Rehab), Toran has good things to say about CanAm's bite equipment...

Also, the company that Michael references in the same thread sells a bite suit for $995 (imported from Europe), so maybe you could find out who makes those and get it for cheaper plus postage to UK (looks similar to a Demanet, and I assume it's what Michael and the other APPDA decoys wear). Just a thought...

Other folks will likely speak directly to your question, tho.

------Just realized you're looking for just a jacket. I really like my Hanny van Nimwegen jacket (http://www.dogsportholland.nl/), which would be good for most of what your training seems to be...


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks Chad


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh HELL no. Leave that company alone. There is a reason they are so cheap, no one wants one.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Gary Garner said:


> Does anyone own a Can Am bite jacket.
> 
> They are a Canadian firm I believe.
> 
> ...



I like most of Peirres stuff, he's been around for many many year in FR.

I own tons of Can Am gear, and I really like it all, for the price it's a good deal.

Regarding the suit, I'v used them before, and I'm not 100% I would ever buy one to be honest. 

They do the job, but the fit could be much better, and they seem very bulky.

Personally I'm saving my money for a Demanet suit, the extra dollars are worth the price


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah Can-Am suits are all right for an entry level training suit, but that's about it. I understand that they are not legal for Trial use by most associations that sanction trials. He only does one cut for every size and if it doesn't fit you .. You won't get him to do it differently. 

His muzzles, tugs and other equipment are top notch though. 

Gary since you are in the UK an inexpensive Demenat knock off is Costumes Freddy in Belgium. If inexpensive is what you want to do. 

The Freddy in our club has lots of miles on it with 3 decoys using it and 4 hard ass Czech line GSD, 6 crocodile Malinois and other different hard biting breeds like Giant Schnauzer, Rotts, Dobes on the suit day in and day out for over 2 years the pants are just starting to die. (though they smell pretty ripe)  

We have Rocasport, Demenat and Phillipe Clement as well as the Freddy and an old Can-Am suit in our club. By far the nicest suits are the Demenat and Phillipe Clement. The Rocasport is nicely made but takes a long time to break in where the Demenat and Phillipe Clement are good to go out of the bag. You get what you pay for as always. 

The old Can-Am is now used as a transition for young dogs from a tug to the suit, so it is now just a expensive tug that is not worn anymore.


----------

